# Friday Fun - Faces



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know it is too late really - but heyho this can run all weekend 
Lets have some mug shots of our lovely dogs and pups recent ones or an old favourite, your choice.
My three from this week


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sleepy poo

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice mug shots Marzi! Love those faces. I'll add a couple of Sophie, first one she is trying to ignore me while her dad is holding her. She adores him.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This little mug has decided sitting at the kitchen table is fun. She is not fed from the table but certainly likes to sit and watch everyone.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos 

From earlier in the year for my two 

Molly 










Chance


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Trying to take a nice picture but the tongue was getting in the way, so cute picture instead.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly after her spa day last weekend...she was feeling moody...especially now that she's upside down!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie ready for a sleep after a busy morning and a nice long walk.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My favourite of Molly this week of Molly was when she came in from the kitchen face covered in flour. Not very clear but I was laughing so much!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

SIDS best face has got to be on his birthday ,pretending butter wouldn't melt in his mouth,but I think we all know different


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They are all absolutely gorgeous - specially upside down Molly, but oh my word I think I am really a bit in love with Freddie  He is actually a bit of a sable rather than a straight forward phantom isn't he - either which way he is very, very handsome - lucky you.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Marzi. Freddie is slowly changing colour and underneath the black is cream and apricot.
I had to take him to the vet this morning as he is coughing and clearing his throat a lot. 
Vet thinks it is either a mild respiratory infection or pulling too much on his collar. His temp was normal (he didn't appreciate that being taken!) and everything else fine, so vet happy he ok. Anyway I have been out and bought a lovely red harness. We went for a walk and he walked much better and no stress for his throat.
X


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

My two looking like butter wouldn't melt! ?


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie deciding to move his bed.........


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gill57 said:


> Thanks Marzi. Freddie is slowly changing colour and underneath the black is cream and apricot.
> I had to take him to the vet this morning as he is coughing and clearing his throat a lot.
> Vet thinks it is either a mild respiratory infection or pulling too much on his collar. His temp was normal (he didn't appreciate that being taken!) and everything else fine, so vet happy he ok. Anyway I have been out and bought a lovely red harness. We went for a walk and he walked much better and no stress for his throat.
> X


I think that Freddie is going to end up blond with black tipped ears 
I hope he is soon feeling much, much better.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

All these sable pups have made me dig out the one and only puppy picture I have of Molly


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney and Lucille 😊


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh baby Molly :love-eyes: - what a sweet looking pup... hard to look at her there all bright eyed and eager for life, knowing how badly she was let down. She is such a lucky girl to have ended up with you.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> All these sable pups have made me dig out the one and only puppy picture I have of Molly


That's Molly! Wow was she ever cute! :love-eyes:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gorgeous Gandhi - we don't see enough of your lovely face these days 
I was seriously thinking of having mine cut nice and short like Gandhi next time they go to the groomers - and looking at this picture I definitely will - much easier for the summer when they are in and out of the sea all the time


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

love the light in this one - although i guess you can't see his face that clearly


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

What a lovely photo Dawn.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

ooooooooh Dudley - scrumptious


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Gorgeous Gandhi - we don't see enough of your lovely face these days
> I was seriously thinking of having mine cut nice and short like Gandhi next time they go to the groomers - and looking at this picture I definitely will - much easier for the summer when they are in and out of the sea all the time


I'd go for it - it grows so quickly anyway. We actually find it's better to be short year round, not just as a summer cut, as he always goes in the river and in colder weather it takes longer to dry out.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A friend of my sister's who is a dog groomer visited this week. She lamented about people who think the extra fur keeps them warmer in the winter and then let it get out of control. She was polite enough not to point to Rufus as she said. this I actually did think it keeps him warmer, especially under his equafleece, like the down in a parka. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I beautiful, beautiful furry faces  And baby Molly, wow 2nd what a cutie!
My photos seem to always be small nowadays and I've not been able to solve it yet but here goes...it's the 'gimme the treat, gimme the treat, gimme the threat' face


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly's smile makes me smile


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I beautiful, beautiful furry faces  And baby Molly, wow 2nd what a cutie!
> My photos seem to always be small nowadays and I've not been able to solve it yet but here goes...it's the 'gimme the treat, gimme the treat, gimme the threat' face


Lovely poppy pic & nice floor too!! 
Looks clean - not like mine!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Molly's smile makes me smile


Haha that smile scares me!! 
Gorgeous really
You can always tell when a dog is happy... 
If it's running through a forest, field or beach - it really does have a smile on it's face .... & tongue hanging out of the side....
(A bit like me when there's a large G&T on it's way to my direction!!!)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This ones for you Tracey, Molly would hate to scare you! Little less frightening I hope


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly is not remotely scary, she is much too sweet.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Molly is not remotely scary, she is much too sweet.


I know she would just love you marzi. I always find it interesting how dogs are such a good judge , they always seem to know a person who likes dogs and one who doesn't. Well my two do !


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Tanzy makes the best faces! I am definitely biased! Way too many to choose from!







































Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

All so cute, but the second picture of Tanzy is especially awesome.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Ralph has a happy face eyeing up his poor little victim!! 
He gets a sharp tap on the snout any time he even looks in their direction now
(See wreck it Ralph post!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All tanzy pics are adorable!


----------

